# Possible Asbestos Ceiling Tiles???



## openhearth

I have a small job to do moving a front door and remodeling a foyer. The HO wants me to pull down the ceiling tiles in the foyer and replace them with drywall. The foyer is an addition and most likely was installed in the 70's I am guessing. The tiles are 16" x 16" with a beveled edge. The homeowner doesn't have any extra or I would be able to tell the manufacturer and contact them. Anyone run into this particular tile that would be able to give me some information on it??


----------



## openhearth

Bueller, anyone?


----------



## Tinstaafl

Bueller ain't here, man.

You might have a look around at this link:

http://inspectapedia.com/sickhouse/asbestoslookA.htm


----------



## openhearth

I read through that one, thank you. Unfortunately I didn't see anything related to the tiles in question. Without taking one down to see what it is made of or the manufacturer I think I am sol. I may have to break a small piece off and send it into the lab.

Edit: I did see one pic like mine and it says they "may" contain asbestos. I think I am just going to have to send in a sample


----------



## Sar-Con

Why not strap the ceiling and drywall over? No harm if its not falling apart.


----------



## openhearth

I mentioned that to the HO, but she of course wants a light run to the ceiling. There isn't a light in the foyer for some reason. From the reading I have done they are more than likely cellulose and "possibly" contain asbestos. With it being friable I am concerned with even screwing drywall or strapping into it. I have never had to hire an abatement company. Anyone have a referral for the Detroit metro area?


----------



## We Fix Houses

Why not take / send it to a lab and get it tested ?

In a few days $35 - $50 dollars later you'll know.
http://www.emsl.com/index.cfm?nav=Lab_details&LaboratoryID=18

Represent yourself as a co. and you can do it all over the phone. Send a check, do a cc.


----------



## openhearth

I am planning on doing that as long as the homeowner is ok with me taking a chunk out of her ceiling. If it is asbestos she may not have the budget to have it removed and now there is a chunk of her ceiling missing. She unfortunately does not have any spares.


----------



## We Fix Houses

You only need the size of a dime. Double bag in 2 sandwich bags and send it off.

Dab some paint in there. Take from light switch or corner.

I wouldn't get caught up mid stream on this job with the HO. Its your responsibility.


----------



## openhearth

We Fix Houses said:


> I wouldn't get caught up mid stream on this job with the HO. Its your responsibility.


For sure, but she is paying the bill so in the end she needs to be happy with everything. This asbestos thing is a PIA


----------



## griz

Use a .22 cal long rifle shell as a core bit.

A dab of caulking & you're out of there.

Buy a test kit from these guys:

http://www.prolabinc.com/asbestos-test-kits.asp


----------



## kubie

would be cheaper to drywall over it than removing asbestos.

i had a job with asbestos in the joint compound, had to hire an abatement crew to remove it. although they really didnt use any protective measures to take the sheet rock down.:no:


----------



## Rich D.

Do what griz said!! Thats a great idea.


----------



## mbryan

Do you guys taking your own samples worry about the liability? We have an IH come take all out samples.


----------



## griz

No. All I use a test kit for is to confirm the presence.

If it comes back positive...I call an abatement pro to deal with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## openhearth

Rich D. said:


> Do what griz said!! Thats a great idea.


Agreed! Now I just need to find a .22 caliber long shell laying around. :thumbup:


----------



## Rich D.

openhearth said:


> Agreed! Now I just need to find a .22 caliber long shell laying around. :thumbup:


Just walk to the nearest corner :laughing: :sad:


----------



## skyhook

openhearth said:


> I have a small job to do moving a front door and remodeling a foyer. The HO wants me to pull down the ceiling tiles in the foyer and replace them with drywall. The foyer is an addition and most likely was installed in the 70's I am guessing. The tiles are 16" x 16" with a beveled edge. The homeowner doesn't have any extra or I would be able to tell the manufacturer and contact them. Anyone run into this particular tile that would be able to give me some information on it??


 Zig Ziglar once said "you can get everything you want if you will just give people what they want.". 

Drywall over it, put up some dust curtains, your N-95 mask and cut in the can light. (geez, sounds just like a Republican)
If you don't, someone else will. :jester:

All this paranoia about "A" makes people clamp their wallets, then nobody works.


----------



## openhearth

skyhook said:


> Zig Ziglar once said "you can get everything you want if you will just give people what they want.".
> 
> Drywall over it, put up some dust curtains, your N-95 mask and cut in the can light. (geez, sounds just like a Republican)
> If you don't, someone else will. :jester:
> 
> All this paranoia about "A" makes people clamp their wallets, then nobody works.


I would, but there is no wiring in the foyer at all. I am opening up the walls to move the entry door to the front and have my electrician run the wire from the basement. I will ask if he can fish it over without taking down the ceiling. I do think people get carried away with asbestos, but I still want to be careful. I breath enough crap in on a daily basis, I don't need to add any more.


----------



## Sar-Con

mbryan said:


> Do you guys taking your own samples worry about the liability? We have an IH come take all out samples.


What would the liablitly be to take your own samples?


----------



## skyhook

openhearth said:


> I am opening up the walls to move the entry door to the front and have my electrician run the wire from the basement. I will ask if he can fish it over without taking down the ceiling. I do think people get carried away with asbestos, but I still want to be careful. I breath enough crap in on a daily basis, I don't need to add any more.


Maybe you're in the wrong business. Moving walls can have the same problem. As long as you're testing, test the stucco, concrete, drywall, button board, pearlite, plaster, electrical wiring, insulation, floor covering, siding, roof tiles, duct work, B vents, heat registers, etc. Chances are those ceiling tiles are harmless, same as they've always been, ground up newspaper (cellulose) and probably the least of your worries..........
Most Abestos abatement jobs start at $5,000. and go up from there. If it's not a tear down or a complete remodel, most folks will leave it as is.


----------



## openhearth

skyhook said:


> Maybe you're in the wrong business. Moving walls can have the same problem. As long as you're testing, test the stucco, concrete, drywall, button board, pearlite, plaster, electrical wiring, insulation, floor covering, siding, roof tiles, duct work, B vents, heat registers, etc. Chances are those ceiling tiles are harmless, same as they've always been, ground up newspaper (cellulose) and probably the least of your worries..........
> Most Abestos abatement jobs start at $5,000. and go up from there. If it's not a tear down or a complete remodel, most folks will leave it as is.


For some reason I was thinking this forum was a place for people to ask questions if they weren't sure on something. Maybe you are one of the lucky ones that was born with all of the knowledge you will ever need. Or, maybe you are just one of the handful of people on here with too much time who relishes on jumping on every question you deem unfit to be posted. Maybe that somehow makes you feel like a smarter person, but, for myself, I don't know everything and a forum such as this one is where I go to learn. I figure asking questions ahead of time and being prepared is the smart way to go.


----------



## skyhook

openhearth said:


> For some reason I was thinking this forum was a place for people to ask questions if they weren't sure on something. Maybe you are one of the lucky ones that was born with all of the knowledge you will ever need. Or, maybe you are just one of the handful of people on here with too much time who relishes on jumping on every question you deem unfit to be posted. Maybe that somehow makes you feel like a smarter person, but, for myself, I don't know everything and a forum such as this one is where I go to learn. I figure asking questions ahead of time and being prepared is the smart way to go.


My talent and knowledge was gained from being a forth generation builder, working with my Grandpa and Dad, going to college and majoring in Construction Tech, studying and passing the State Bar and specialty State required tests for license enhancements such as working with Asbestos, reading books and periodicals relating to my field, and working in the trades for over thirty years. The time I use in the morning, eating breakfast and reading CT is the full extent of my free time before I go out to sell more Construction jobs and try to get paid without a Lawyer for the jobs I've already done. I don't jump on every question here, I only select the ones I have true experience at, in hopes of helping others. I know how smart I am because I have studyed and prepared, had my big chances and now qualified to speak as an expert on certain topics. I don't need to pretend. It's still a free country, post away if you feel the answers you get here or anywhere on the net are reliable, if not, there is always the library if you really want to learn.


----------



## essrmo

skyhook said:


> Maybe you're in the wrong business. Moving walls can have the same problem. As long as you're testing, test the stucco, concrete, drywall, button board, pearlite, plaster, electrical wiring, insulation, floor covering, siding, roof tiles, duct work, B vents, heat registers, etc. Chances are those ceiling tiles are harmless, same as they've always been, ground up newspaper (cellulose) and probably the least of your worries..........
> Most Abestos abatement jobs start at $5,000. and go up from there. If it's not a tear down or a complete remodel, most folks will leave it as is.


don't forget brick and mortar. specially fire brick. anthing made before 1980.


----------



## TimNJ

Do you have access to the attic?
Take a sample from the back of the tile if you do.

If the back of the tile is that brownish/tannish, yellowish color and has fibery strands, it probably is cellulose.

Asbestos would be grayish/whitish and crumbely.


----------



## openhearth

skyhook said:


> My talent and knowledge was gained from being a forth generation builder, working with my Grandpa and Dad, going to college and majoring in Construction Tech, studying and passing the State Bar and specialty State required tests for license enhancements such as working with Asbestos, reading books and periodicals relating to my field, and working in the trades for over thirty years. The time I use in the morning, eating breakfast and reading CT is the full extent of my free time before I go out to sell more Construction jobs and try to get paid without a Lawyer for the jobs I've already done. I don't jump on every question here, I only select the ones I have true experience at, in hopes of helping others. I know how smart I am because I have studied and prepared, had my big chances and now qualified to speak as an expert on certain topics. I don't need to pretend. It's still a free country, post away if you feel the answers you get here or anywhere on the net are reliable, if not, there is always the library if you really want to learn.


I guess this is a perfect example of what I was talking about. Instead of talking about how how much knowledge you have and knocking people like me that did not grow up in that environment, why don't you just pass that knowledge on. Isn't that one of the main reasons this forum is here? I am sure there are exceptions, but for the most part the people on here are seeking the right way to do things. There is always going to be "firsts" on the job site.


----------



## openhearth

TimNJ said:


> Do you have access to the attic?
> Take a sample from the back of the tile if you do.
> 
> If the back of the tile is that brownish/tannish, yellowish color and has fibery strands, it probably is cellulose.
> 
> Asbestos would be grayish/whitish and crumbely.


The test came back and there is no asbestos in them. Now I know what to look for in the future, but I think the $30 is worth the peace of mind


----------



## openhearth

essrmo said:


> don't forget brick and mortar. specially fire brick. anthing made before 1980.


I didn't know this either. Good info


----------



## mbryan

Sar-Con said:


> What would the liablitly be to take your own samples?


The fact that you took your own samples. Miss a layer of flooring or a second ceiling or.... Put it on someone else. I do mostly insurance work so it's not really an issue to get an ih out anyway.



skyhook said:


> Most Abestos abatement jobs start at $5,000. and go up from there


a 5k abatement? Haha, what's that include? I never see them that low...


----------



## openhearth

mbryan said:


> a 5k abatement? Haha, what's that include? I never see them that low...


I received two quotes for this particular job in case it was asbestos and they came in at $1500 and $1800. Granted it was only 55 sq\ft of ceiling tiles.


----------

